# New Router - Remote Desktop Connection Not Working?



## andybucks

Hi all

I have recently upgraded my router to a Belkin N750 DB and am having issues getting remote desktop connection working.

Previously I had a Netgear router and it was working no problems at all.

I have port forwarded (virtual server on Belkin) port 3389 TCP to the servers IP address.

I can get Remote desktop connection to work when I am within my LAN by just typing the computers name.

However when I try to connect via the IP address, as I would if I were away from home, then I get the message that says 

"remote desktop cannot connect for one of these reasons
1) remote access not enabled (it is because it worked before)
2) remote computer is turned off (no it isn't)
3) remote computer is no available" (yes it is cause can connect from LAN)

This is driving me insane, I love the speeds of the new router but remote desktop connection is a must for me.

I have tried the following:

1) Turned off static IP for my server and let the router assign IP, and changed the IP address in the port forward, same, no connection.
2) Double, triple checked my IP address, as this obviously changed when I plugged in the new router.
3) Have updated to latest firmware for router and NIC.

Can anyone please help?????

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Shekka

Did you setup both udp and tcp in the virtual server for the 3389 port forward?


----------



## andybucks

No just TCP is set at the moment.

Although I did test with UDP aswell with the same result.

Isn't remote desktop TCP though?


----------



## Shekka

According to the MS site it does only require TCP. For some reason I remember having to set both in the past.. Mind you that was on older dlink routers...

http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app...sion/L3RpbWUvMTMyNzEyNDQxMi9zaWQvT280TWdHT2s=

Did you follow these instructions?


----------



## andybucks

Yes it is setup exactly as those instructions. Port 3389, TCP to the IP address of the server.


----------



## Shekka

Does that router have a dmz option? If it does try setting that up (just as a temp trial). Just point the dmz address to the "server" computers ip address. 

If the rdp starts working then it's a configuration issue in the virtual server settings.


----------



## andybucks

Ok, tried setting the DMZ to the server's IP address, both static and with router as DHCP same result.

So would could this be??


----------



## Shekka

Do you still have the old router?

If you plug it in does the rdp start working?

If so while it is still connected log into the router and look at the settings for the rdp. Maybe the port was changed on the computer and is reflected there.


----------



## andybucks

Ok I'm back on the old router now.

RDP worked straightaway, the only difference in the router settings is that TCP/UDP was forwarded rather than just TCP. I have tried this on router and doesn't make any difference, so guessing there is something else stopping RDP on new router working.


----------



## Shekka

Ok so let's break it down. 

Are the ip's the same from old router to new? 

In the virtual server for rdp are you selecting (when setting up the tcp/udp) the option "both" or are you making two different entries in the router. One for udp and one for tcp?

In the old router is it forwarded to port 3389 or a different port?


----------



## andybucks

No the IP's are different everytime I swap router or reboot router. (I obviously use the new IP when trying to connect to RDP.

For the UDP/TCP settings, I selected both, (as it was in old router), have just tried this in the new router and same result. 

Yes the port in the old router is 3389 same as setting in the new router.


P.S Really appreciate all your replies so far.....


----------



## Shekka

Hey no prob. 

What about the router ip. Is the new the same as the old? ie the default ip?


----------



## andybucks

Shekka I seemed to have found the problem.

I just plugged my mobile into laptop and tethered the connection (so effectively connecting from outside of the network) and RDP worked straight away.

This is really confusing as I can use RDP on the old router using the IP address but not the new? Very strange but at least I can connect to my server from work.

Many thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Shekka

Perhaps to keep things consistent, make sure the new router has the same ip setup as the old one ( if the old one is 192.168.0.1 the make the new one the same) then set a static ip on the "server" computer and in the virtual server make sure all the settings are:

Enable
Rdp
3389 ( in both inbound fields)
Both
Ip of "server"
3389 ( in both outbound fields)

It looks like (from what i have been reading) it is important with this router to enter the port number in both fields for it to work properly...


----------



## Shekka

I never thought to ask if you were trying to connect from with in the same network to your external ip. 

Glad it's working!


----------



## zeblade

I guess this is no longer an issue (the post being >2 years old!), but as I found this thread while looking for the answer, perhaps other people might, so I thought I might post the solution (to my problem, which may not even be the same as the OPs!).

It seems when you attach a new router Windows firewall flags it as a new private network and Windows firewall denies access (I tried multiple routers, and remote access would only work on the one it was originally connected to, even when they were set up with the same network address/subnet mask, etc.. very odd!). It just refuses to talk to the new router unless you mess with the firewall settings.

I had a bit of a nightmare with this as it was a headless server (even without a graphics card!), so I had to do some emergency rebuilding to tick one box! You need go to Windows Firewall, allow app/program through firewall (or you can do it manually with ports, either works), and untick both private and public network for the RDP service, apply all of the open boxes, and then go back in and tick them BOTH again when the RDP computer is connected to the new router.

If you want to untick public and only access from private network addresses the best way to force it is to share a folder, and like the first time you shared a folder (way back when you first set up the computer and connected to a network) it will ask you if you want to "turn on network sharing and locations again" (or something like that).

Just answer yes and it will now allow RDP connections through the new router, as be connectible through of your LAN again. You can unshare the folder again straight away, it isn't important that it is kept shared, just the action of sharing a folder seems to (re?)apply the firewall settings correctly.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Sorry but this information can not be correct. You have to port forward in the router port 3389 which is the default RDP port or Remote Desktop will not work.

Being a old thread this will now be closed.


----------

